# A big stick.....



## Stu (Aug 4, 2006)

I've just started to learn the wooden dummy form and I don;t have the opportunity to practice it asoften as I would like to as I cannt afford to buy one.  I came up with what I thought would be a rather poor alternative which has turned out to be quite enjoyable in other aspects of my training.

Its a big wooden stake that i've whacked into my garden. it stands about 6 foot high and its sunk about 2 foot into the ground and its about 6-7 inches thick.

I've started practicing my low and high bong sua, tan sau, ding sau, chain punching, gaan sau, wu jeng etc...... and its remarkably resiliant and wobbles around a bit enabling me to practice sticking to something after i've hit it. I can walk around it and attack it at diifferent angles and improve my footwork.

I'm loving it! Just wondered if anyone else on here has used something like this and if they have any other ideas on specific training routines using a big stick stuck vertically in the ground?


----------



## Street Brawler (Aug 5, 2006)

Stu said:
			
		

> I've just started to learn the wooden dummy form and I don;t have the opportunity to practice it asoften as I would like to as I cannt afford to buy one. I came up with what I thought would be a rather poor alternative which has turned out to be quite enjoyable in other aspects of my training.
> 
> Its a big wooden stake that i've whacked into my garden. it stands about 6 foot high and its sunk about 2 foot into the ground and its about 6-7 inches thick.
> 
> ...


 
I don't know , but be sure that the wooden skate is bouncing back the attacks so you can feel the resistance in order to use counter actions.


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 5, 2006)

Stu said:
			
		

> I've just started to learn the wooden dummy form and I don;t have the opportunity to practice it asoften as I would like to as I cannt afford to buy one. I came up with what I thought would be a rather poor alternative which has turned out to be quite enjoyable in other aspects of my training.
> 
> Its a big wooden stake that i've whacked into my garden. it stands about 6 foot high and its sunk about 2 foot into the ground and its about 6-7 inches thick.
> 
> ...


 

This is how dummies used to be.  "dead dummies" were just stakes of wood planted into the ground, a dead dummy has a nice solid feel that i like so i have made it easy to quickly modify my live dummy to give a more dead feel.  my live dummy is pretty live so it gives me quite a contrast.  Before i had a dummy i would just use a door frame to work around and mainly worked on my footwork within that.


----------



## Kensai (Aug 6, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> This is how dummies used to be. "dead dummies" were just stakes of wood planted into the ground, a dead dummy has a nice solid feel that i like so i have made it easy to quickly modify my live dummy to give a more dead feel. my live dummy is pretty live so it gives me quite a contrast. *Before i had a dummy i would just use a door frame to work around and mainly worked on my footwork within that*.


 
That sounds pretty cool, can you shed a little light as to how you worked that please? I'm in the process of moving house, so there's no point in me putting up a wooden dummy (if I could afford one right away that is) or even a wallbag. So right now, anything is a good idea. :asian:


----------



## Syn (Aug 6, 2006)

Hmm the expensive wooden dummies were always so expensive but never seemed outrageously hard to make. I've always wanted to take it on as a homeporject making one.


----------



## Kensai (Aug 6, 2006)

Syn said:
			
		

> Hmm the expensive wooden dummies were always so expensive but never seemed outrageously hard to make. I've always wanted to take it on as a homeporject making one.


 
Me too man. My folks are quite good at the ol' carpentry, I may ping them for some help. :ultracool


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 6, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> That sounds pretty cool, can you shed a little light as to how you worked that please? I'm in the process of moving house, so there's no point in me putting up a wooden dummy (if I could afford one right away that is) or even a wallbag. So right now, anything is a good idea. :asian:


 
Oh the amount of time i spent stood in door ways at home!!!  I got my first dummy during my chum kui training so the stuff i did in doorways was all basic although thats the best stuff!!!  I still habitually work on my doorways from time to time, its just a case of appreciating lines and working around it with good footwork.  i used to play with stepping with different hand shapes in relation to the door frame just as a reference, its limited but can still provide a reference point.


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 6, 2006)

Syn said:
			
		

> Hmm the expensive wooden dummies were always so expensive but never seemed outrageously hard to make. I've always wanted to take it on as a homeporject making one.


 
i know a fair few that have done it in a few different ways, its fairly simple but i have to admit paying for one is easier!!


----------



## Stu (Aug 7, 2006)

I got hold of the plans to build one, but I know that my skill with wood working is a tad shocking to say the least. I'd end up with something thats bent out of all proportions. 
In the process of saving my money until I can afford one.


----------



## Syn (Aug 7, 2006)

Stu said:
			
		

> I got hold of the plans to build one, but I know that my skill with wood working is a tad shocking to say the least. I'd end up with something thats bent out of all proportions.
> In the process of saving my money until I can afford one.


 
I would owe you so hugely if you could be awesome enough to send those my way?


----------



## Kensai (Aug 7, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> _Oh the amount of time i spent stood in door ways_ at home!!! I got my first dummy during my chum kui training so the stuff i did in doorways was all basic although thats the best stuff!!! I still habitually work on my doorways from time to time, its just a case of appreciating lines and working around it with good footwork. i used to play with stepping with different hand shapes in relation to the door frame just as a reference, its limited but can still provide a reference point.


 
Mate, what you get up to in your spare time, is up to you... 

Seriously, though, I'd never contemplated doing that, till now... I may have to frequent some domestic doorways now... Sounds like a plan.


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 7, 2006)

Syn said:
			
		

> I would owe you so hugely if you could be awesome enough to send those my way?


 
There are plans all over the internet:

http://www.springtimesong.com/wcdummyplans1.htm

http://www.wckfc.com/news/dummy/index.htm

You can even buy a book!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1581600771/002-4118394-7670445?v=glance&n=283155

more plans:

http://wingchunkungfu.cn/woodenman.html

http://www.wingchunonline.com/Wing_Chun/Wooden_Dummy.html

http://www.woodendummy.info/building.html

Now you have no excuses!


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 7, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Mate, what you get up to in your spare time, is up to you...
> 
> Seriously, though, I'd never contemplated doing that, till now... I may have to frequent some domestic doorways now... Sounds like a plan.


 
Its fine until your partner notices and starts doubting your mental stability as a result!!!


----------



## Kensai (Aug 7, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Its fine until your partner notices and starts doubting your mental stability as a result!!!


 
No worries there mate, think she's suspected that for some time...


----------



## Stu (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, so much for my wooden stake in the ground idea..... I snapped it in half last night with an over enthusiastic well placed low Bong Sau.....

It was fun while it lasted.... back to the wall bag for me.


----------



## Kensai (Aug 9, 2006)

Stu said:
			
		

> Well, so much for my wooden stake in the ground idea..... I snapped it in half last night with an over enthusiastic well placed low Bong Sau.....
> 
> It was fun while it lasted.... back to the wall bag for me.


 
Bugger... I'm without wallbag even, so spare a thought for little old me.


----------



## Stu (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm chuffed to bits now!!!
My Sifu has just found me a second hand wooden Dummy, he gave it the once over yesterday and says its perfect for me one of his other students bought it a year or so ago but has since stopped his training. !!! Its less than half price of a new dummy so I can afford it!

I'm going to pick it up tomrrow.. woo hooo! I cant wait!! I'm going to be able to bong, tan, jut and ding to my hearts content... or at least until my arms stop working!


----------



## Kensai (Aug 11, 2006)

Stu said:
			
		

> I'm chuffed to bits now!!!
> My Sifu has just found me a second hand wooden Dummy, he gave it the once over yesterday and says its perfect for me one of his other students bought it a year or so ago but has since stopped his training. !!! Its less than half price of a new dummy so I can afford it!
> 
> I'm going to pick it up tomrrow.. woo hooo! I cant wait!! I'm going to be able to bong, tan, jut and ding to my hearts content... or at least until my arms stop working!


 
That's great!  I'm still without wallbag.  Let us know how it goes mate.


----------

